# Going to Harkers Island and...?



## Live_Bait (Jun 14, 2003)

Headed down to Harkers Island soon with my cousin. Never been down there before and have NO idea what i can expect to catch in the surf and off the piers, (if theres any). So, what can i expect fish wise? Going to be down there w/in the next month. How the sharks, blues, spanish, cobes, drum, etc.... all those good fish.

Your input would be awesome  

Ron


----------



## Live_Bait (Jun 14, 2003)

I know someones been there on this board..


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

There is no surf at Harker's Island. It's inside the barrier islands.

You can drive over to Ft Macon and fish the surf there if you want, or the piers at Atl Beach.


----------



## twdaisylady (May 30, 2005)

If you head towards Atlantic Beach, go fishing at the base of the bridge where it cross over to Morehead. Fish the Atlantic beach side, thats where the canal runs through. If you hit the tide right at sunset and sunrise you can load up on everything that swims in that location!


----------



## Jeepster (Oct 19, 2004)

*Harkers*

Been there a bunch, a friend has a house in Otway that we go to just to get away. There's nothin for a non-boater on Harkers. Nothin. There's some tidal creeks that feed sound side water to the marshes, you could try some of them for puppies, we've had some success fishing a little bridge at Ward's Creek. Oyster shell line cuttin bottom at Ward's Creek. Check out this link for what's happenin in that area
http://www.nccoastalfishing.com/
If you have a 4wd, you could catch a ferry from Harkers to the core banks and have a ball over there. Dennis at Harkers Island Tackle could probably tell you about departure times and rates, if not, I've heard about a ferry service that calls himself Lokel Yokel that will take you over. As has been mentioned, ya might want to head to Atlantic Beach. Ft. Macon has surf fishin, the park closes at 8:00 this time of year, but be prepared to do a lot of walkin, got a fishin cart? If ya go to the Fort, ya might want to try workin from the Coast Guard station around to the rock jetty. The water is real fast and deep in that part, so use some serious lead, last time I was there 6oz wouldn't hold bottom. AB has two nice piers, the Sportsman and the Triple S. No preference here, they are within sight of each other. The link I posted will get you to both of their sites. Some surf fishin on down the road a Public beach access in Atlantic Beach, just south of the board walk, don't think they run folks off after dark, so maybe some night fishin there. Some surf fishin on down the road a little in Emerald Isle. Easy access, decent parking. closes at dusk. Hope I've been some help to ya, later. Kevin


----------



## roam (Dec 15, 2003)

there is no vehicle ferry from harkers island to the banks...you have to go to davis...there you can catch the old alger willis ferry now being operated by the folks at morris marina...you can catch a small ferry (skiff) from most of the marinas operating on harkers island which will carry you to the lighthouse area. there you can hike it over to THE MOST BEAUTIFUL BEACH on this here planet...maybe some pompano, sea mullies, blues, spanish...and COBIA!!


----------

